
Anonymity Lecture by the Creator of Tor - raybb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgGTJIgNewE
======
raybb
From this collection of lectures: [https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-
engineering-and-compu...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-
and-computer-science/6-858-computer-systems-security-fall-2014/video-
lectures/)

